# I did a thing



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

Spoiler: 1x version









Q: HOLY SHIT, IS THIS THE "HALT, THE GRAMMAR NAZI IS HERE TO CHECK YOUR POST WITH HIS DICTIONARY" MEME IN 1-BIT COLOUR DEPTH AND A SHITTY RESOLUTION?
A: Yes.

Q: Is it _actually_ 1-bit?


Spoiler: A: Yes.









Q: Did you redraw it completely or did you just convert it like an arsehole?


Spoiler: A: Yes; if I just converted it, it would look rubbish.









Q: Font?
A: smiley5x5.

Q: Can I use it?
A: Yes.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks nice.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

if someone posts/encounters this in Splatoon 2 and screenshots it, I'll give you a cookie.

A virtual one.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh I'm sorry, I thought this was America.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I thought this was America.


no u


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I thought this was America.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 100907
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1x version
> ...


that looks like postman pat


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> that looks like postman pat


Really? You don't say!


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)

wew, no worry. im am goodest at england. Promise much!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/smileys-miiverse-splatoon-2-art-dump-request-thread.485508/


----------

